# Auto ISO for D70 (and others)



## PNA (Dec 29, 2006)

It has been suggested to: 1) use auto ISO and 2) set is at 400.

Comments please.......


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2006)

Set it to what is appropriate for your shooting situation.


----------



## PNA (Dec 29, 2006)

Big Mike said:


> Set it to what is appropriate for your shooting situation.


 
Indefinitely...???? At 400, say, and it changes with the lighting conditions and shutter speed or aperture....up and down the ISO scale?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 29, 2006)

Unless you want noise...then *always* keep it as low as possible.  

If you need a faster shutter speed, but can't or don't want to open the aperture...then turn it up.  If you need more DOF, but can't give up any shutter speed...then tun it up.


----------



## PNA (Dec 29, 2006)

I just took some shots and yes the ISO adjusts to the settings.....however, as you say, wouldn't it be best to set the ISO at 200 and let the auto ISO "float"?

BTW this is the first time I realized how/why to implement the auto ISO.


----------



## fmw (Dec 29, 2006)

I keep my DSLR's at the lowest possible ISO all the time to introduce the least amount of noise.  The lowest ISO is the level at which the sensor is designed to operate.  Anything else uses amplification of sensitivity.  I used to use ISO 100 film all the time in the film days.  I always got less grain and more acutance that way.  If that means I need a tripod, then I use a tripod.  That is what is right for me but it may not be right for you.

I've found that auto white balance does a pretty good job except under incandescent lighting.  For some reason, Nikon hasn't figured out how to handle it with auto WB.  Personally, I just leave it on auto and fix the wb for incandescent in post process but, if you prefer to have the camera do it, then I recommend you use the right setting for incandescent because auto doesn't do it very well.  

In the film days, flourescent was the most difficult to control.  Auto WB on the Nikons handles it just fine even though fluorescent doesn't have a real color temperature.  I can't explain these things.  I'm just sharing observations.


----------



## PNA (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the input....I'll keep shooting till I more fully understand just what I'm attempting to accomplish with the shots.

Tripods are good!

Dust is begining to settle on my F5....not too happy bout that, but digital is truly the way to go. Immediate adjustments are at my fingertips!

Paul


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 29, 2006)

I normally don't use auto ISO. The only time i've used it is when I don't know what is going to happen as far as lighting changes and so i wouldn't have to fiddle with the ISO. 

I agree with fmw, I like less noise and if i can shoot at a lower ISO, but the auto ISO doesn't think so, than i'd turn it off or not use it at all.


----------



## PNA (Dec 29, 2006)

Sw1tchFX said:


> I normally don't use auto ISO. The only time i've used it is when I don't know what is going to happen as far as lighting changes and so i wouldn't have to fiddle with the ISO.
> 
> I agree with fmw, I like less noise and if i can shoot at a lower ISO, but the auto ISO doesn't think so, than i'd turn it off or not use it at all.


 

Interesting.....that's pretty much what I've been doing, adjusting the ISO to fit the shot to keep the noise level at a minimum. As I stated I'm new to the auto ISO.


----------



## Patrice (Dec 30, 2006)

I shoot available light candids with my D80 and f1.4 lens. ISO is set at 400 - where the noise is still acceptable to me, and auto iso is enabled. When I set auto iso I also set the minimum shutter speed - the lowest speed at which I can handhold the camera . I then shoot in aperture mode in order to control dof. The camera will adjust shutter speed up or down as required until it bumps against the minimum shutter speed setting of the auto iso, only then does the iso start creeping up. This is the typical set of circumstances under which I use auto iso.


----------



## PNA (Dec 30, 2006)

Patrice said:


> "When I set auto iso I also set the minimum shutter speed"


 
Please.....how do you set the shutter speed to remain constant if you shooting aperture priority??? On the D70 when I adjust the aperture for DOF the shutter speed also changes.


----------



## castrol (Dec 30, 2006)

I have noticed recently that it will pick some really strange ISO numbers when
in Auto mode. ISO 280? Heh. 

Anyway, I recently found this feature, and in certain situations, like candid, indoor
shots, it really is a help to capture those moments without a flash. Other than
that, I usually shoot at 200 and adjust around it.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 1, 2007)

Ken Rockwell's stuff on auto ISO is illuminating (http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d200/users-guide/index.htm) , whether or not you think that KR is a relentlessly self-promoting, full-of-crap boob or not.

Also the Nikonians site has several threads  on auto-iso (primarily for D200) but itneresting nonetheleaa.


----------

